# The last great photo shoot, lots of pics of the remaining horses



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stewie the Moose




























then a big jump to Willow


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Emmy is next..





































and Ben


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The G Man who didn't want to play, just in case I wanted him for something:lol:










and when that didn't work he ran away and hid










and some group shots














































Darn I'm going to miss that camera


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Love these!
Great shots!
Beautiful horses!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Stunning as always


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

shoot dang i will gladly take ben off your hands! theyre all beauts!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

lovely lovely horses. 

is G an appy?? I don't know anything about the breed. Although I have worked with Knabstruppers from time to time. However, he looks very stocky. Are appy's normally stocky like that?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks people, I am lucky enough to have some nice horses, and the camera that took the pics cost more than some of them :lol::lol: SO so sad that he sold it, but it was a toy that wasn't being used, *sigh*

Oxer, G Man is a grade, we are thinking that he is a draft cross, certainly a solid boy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG Angel <3333333

Flight was SO adorableeee! Her new owner is gonna love her 

You've got such nice horses!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I'm glad that Angel has got over her dose of the fuglies and can be seen in public again


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I LOVE Willow, such a pretty girl!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics GH. I love the hiding G man


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

They are all beautiful! I have been wondering about Angel. I hadn't seen her pictures for a while. She has such a pretty, dainty face. Flirt is adorable.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Angel has grown so much! And her mane is insanely long!!! All of your herd is looking great GH!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, Angel has been kept in a box for a long time, she has not been very pretty:rofl:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

They're all gorgeous but I especially looovee Angel and Stewie!! They're manes are incredible and they both have the most amazing faces!!  They're both keepers, correct?
Do you still have Angel's dam (can't remember her name) and Stewie's dam (also can't remember name)?


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

I want G Man! So handsome


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

They are all so stunning! 

Glad you were able to take so great photos of your herd before you son sells his camera. They are definitely frame-worthy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol, a great camera does not make a great photographer, but it can make the average person seem a whole lot better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

AnnaLover said:


> They're all gorgeous but I especially looovee Angel and Stewie!! They're manes are incredible and they both have the most amazing faces!!  They're both keepers, correct?
> Do you still have Angel's dam (can't remember her name) and Stewie's dam (also can't remember name)?


Rats, I know that I replied to this yesterday, the Gremlins must of eaten it.

Angels dam is Ace, and yes I still have her, she is out on loan for the summer, and she will be home for the winter. In case you missed it, Emmy is another daughter of Ace, that is why I bought her:wink:

Stewies dam was Big Bert and she has gone to the next door province to be a ranch horse for a guy, so glad that she is going to be used.

Stewie is technically sold, but he is waiting for his person to have a place for him, it wouldn't worry me if he doesn't go, but I think he would be wasted here. Angel is a keeper for sure.

Going to end up with 4 bay mares and one black gelding


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty. But...whats that green stuff all over the ground? :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Rats, I know that I replied to this yesterday, the Gremlins must of eaten it.
> 
> Angels dam is Ace, and yes I still have her, she is out on loan for the summer, and she will be home for the winter. In case you missed it, Emmy is another daughter of Ace, that is why I bought her:wink:
> 
> ...


Ahhh okay! Just had a little catching up to do!  I'm very excited to see little Angel mature  
Thanks!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Pretty. But...whats that green stuff all over the ground? :-(


That is what the natives call grass, a nutritious food for horses. Rumor is you can make winter feed called hay from the stuff, all you have to do is cut it, dry it and bale it up.

Trouble is we cut it, and since then the very rain that gives us green grass has been falling :twisted: no idea if we are going to get it dry and baled. Not a lot of chance of a second cut, so we may struggle come winter.



AnnaLover said:


> I'm very excited to see little Angel mature
> Thanks!


Me to, hoping that she grows up like her Dam and sister, she is so pretty now she is shed out


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

They are all such beautiful horses! Flight is the cutest little foal. What camera did you use to take these pictures before your son sold it? *Great* shots.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It was a Canon EOS 5 D very nice unit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

